# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Penilarge - opinie, pytanie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej mam do was pytanie bo słyszałem o tabletkach Penilarge czytałem opinie prawie stu ludzi i każdy to chwali w mniej lub większym stopniu.czy jest tutaj może ktoś kto z tego korzystał i może to wszystko potwierdzić? nie wiem jak sobie radzić z moim rozmiarem :Frown:

----------


## Karaoke

nie wierzę w żadne cudowne tabletki - a jakie masz wymiary i ile masz lat ?

----------


## jelonmajster

Jak nie probowales takich tabletek to raczej nie powinienes odpowiadac. Ja jestem zadowolony zrobilem sobie kuracje 3 miesieczna i moj czlonek powiekszyl sie o 7,5 cm to wydaje mi sie ze calkiem dobry wynik.

----------


## andriej7

> Jak nie probowales takich tabletek to raczej nie powinienes odpowiadac. Ja jestem zadowolony zrobilem sobie kuracje 3 miesieczna i moj czlonek powiekszyl sie o 7,5 cm to wydaje mi sie ze calkiem dobry wynik.


Niezły wynik jeśli jest prawdziwy?! Ja zacząłem miesiąc temu i jak na razie większych efektów nie zauważyłem. Oprócz trochę "napuchniętego" to na długości nic nie stwierdziłem. Kupiłem jednak tabletki i krem na dwa następne miesiące bo doszłem do wniosku że, raz się żyje a nóż na mnie zadziała. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## komar

Ja jestem już przy końcu kuracji Penilarge tak więc może będę mógł Ci pomóc w tym zakresie. Co zauważyłem to to,że penis jest zdecydowanie grubszy. Na długość powiększył się ok 3 cm. Jestem zadowolony ponieważ kiedyś próbowałem stosować przeróżne ćwiczenia, ekstendery i inne takie bajery i praktycznie nic nie działało. 
Środek wzmacnia naczynka krwionośne, sprawia, że ich objętość się zwiększa i tym następuje powiększenie organu.
Czy zauważyłem jakieś zdarzenia niepożądane? Mimowolne erekcje. Bardzo często, niemniej już się do tego przyzwyczaiłem  :Wink:

----------


## miroslawaw

Ja jestem bardzo zadowolony z tabletek Penilarge. Moja pewność siebie kiedyś bardzo szwankowała ponieważ nigdy nie byłem obdarzony zbyt dużym członkiem. Bałem się trochę operacji a te wszystkie pompki jakoś nie działały na mnie. Zainwestowałem w ten środek i jestem mega zadowolony! Faktycznie działa - penis powiększył się o około 2 centymetry w ciągu 3 miesięcy. Polecam każdemu potrzebującemu facetowi! :Smile:

----------


## karczoch

Jak dla mnie jedyne tego tupu skuteczne tabletki a miałem już do czynienia z wieloma. Efekt jest i to duży ponieważ penis jest większy o kilka centymetrów (nie mierzyłem dokładnie o ile).
Sam kupowałem w sieci - szczerze to nie wiem czy odważyłbym się kupić Penilarge w sklepie stacjonarnym . Nigdy też bym się nie przyznał na przykład mojej partnerce co brałem.
Niech się ciesz nowym stanem w nieświadomości.

----------


## niezen

> Jak dla mnie jedyne tego tupu skuteczne tabletki a miałem już do czynienia z wieloma. Efekt jest i to duży ponieważ penis jest większy o kilka centymetrów (nie mierzyłem dokładnie o ile).
> Sam kupowałem w sieci - szczerze to nie wiem czy odważyłbym się kupić Penilarge w sklepie stacjonarnym . Nigdy też bym się nie przyznał na przykład mojej partnerce co brałem.
> Niech się ciesz nowym stanem w nieświadomości.


Ja nigdy nie stosowałem tego produkty Penilarge zastanawiam się nad zamówieniem go na oficjalnej stronie. Ale zastanawia mnie ile można uzyskać dokładnie dodatkowego przyrostu. Mam 13 w długości penisa, czy to prawda im mniejszy penis to można uzyskać lepszy efekt? Słyszałem takie plotki czy ktoś może się wypowiedzieć?

----------

